# 2018 Cruze Diesel Exhaust setups?



## LarryS45 (Oct 2, 2019)

Just wanted to know what kind of exhaust you guys are running on the 2018 diesel. Is it possible to get a louder exhaust while keeping the DEFsystem? I wanna change my exhaust but i'm not too familiar with diesel engines and I don't wanna screw anything up. I don't care about blowing black smoke out of my muffler, just want it a little louder.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

If it is anything like the Gen 1 exhaust, it won't have a muffler. The SCR (which injects the DEF) does the majority of the muffling (along with the turbo), so the vehicle doesn't require a muffler - again, that's at least how the Gen 1 CTD is. Never actually seen shots of the exhaust on the Gen 2 CTD to compare.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

The Gen 2 does not have a muffler (my Gen 1 diesel did). Without removing the SCR and DPF you cannot increase sound at all on these cars. I did however have a local shop install a stainless exhaust tip out the back for looks.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

TDCruze said:


> The Gen 2 does not have a muffler (my Gen 1 diesel did).


The Gen 1 has no muffler. Only the SCR in the middle of the exhaust, that sort of looks like a resonator.

The lack of muffler is what I look for to quickly determine if a Cruze is an Eco or a Diesel while it is moving (when I can't see the wheels or a closer view of the badge).


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Turbochargers function as exhaust silencers (mufflers) so that's step one. The Dodge (Neon) SRT-4 didn't have a muffler when it was sold. Then, we have the DPF which is a pretty tight flow-through exhaust treatment to muffle things even more. Lastly, it's the SCR at the tail end of the exhaust treatment. Our cars come with what is basically three mufflers in the exhaust stream. Thank God Chevy didn't add a 4th for some obnoxious reason.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

MP81 said:


> The Gen 1 has no muffler. Only the SCR in the middle of the exhaust, that sort of looks like a resonator.
> 
> The lack of muffler is what I look for to quickly determine if a Cruze is an Eco or a Diesel while it is moving (when I can't see the wheels or a closer view of the badge).


My 2014 gen 1 diesel had a muffler. Maybe it wasn't supposed too? I also found out it came with the gasser cooling fan relays that were not used on the diesel...


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

TDCruze said:


> My 2014 gen 1 diesel had a muffler. Maybe it wasn't supposed too? I also found out it came with the gasser cooling fan relays that were not used on the diesel...


Definitely was not supposed to, no, haha - there is nothing past the SCR from the factory, just 2.5" stainless tubing. So...someone put on a muffler it seems...not sure why...


----------

